# Can rust be completely cured?



## ob1

Can rust be completely cured or only covered up to reappear at a later date? 

I ask the question as my four month old Mercedes Sprinter based motorhome is already rusting. The front cab panel is showing large blisters under the paintwork which then split to reveal the metal underneath to be completely rusted over. The problem is not caused by stone chipping.

Of course I'm now considering whether I really want to keep such a new vehicle which is already showing faults such as this. If it's like this already what of the future? If there are any bodywork experts out there who can offer advice I would be very grateful.

Ron


----------



## Techno100

No way of telling how widespread it is until it appears 
I would not think it is acceptable at all on a new vehicle especially a Merc 8O


----------



## ob1

Techno100 said:


> No way of telling how widespread it is until it appears
> I would not think it is acceptable at all on a new vehicle especially a Merc 8O


I realise that there is no way of telling how widespread it might be Techno. I'm just trying to find out if it can be cured short of grinding the metal away if/when it does appear. By chemical means perhaps or whatever other cures are used.


----------



## Techno100

Potentially a huge amount of work and for what? A new vehicle should not have to go through what a 15 year old transit might do while being lovingly restored :roll: 
Metal is treated at manufacture and primed sprayed and laquered while it is flawless. Can't go back and undo **** metal


----------



## Techno100

I would get some very high quality photos and wave them at Mercedes


----------



## javea

My wife loved the original Mercedes A class cars. Bought one new will every possible extra, what the dealer described as a 'Christmas Tree' car, sold it to our daughter after 3 years and shortly afterwards the dreaded rust appeared. Mercedes repaied it under warranty but it came back about a year later and they didn't want to know.

Against my better judgement that one was replaced with the facelifted one. In the first month the engine regularly went into limp mode, 2 litre diesel and they all suffered from the problem. Took Mercedes 6 months to effect a cure by redesigning the inlet manifold. After 3 years and 13,000 miles the dealer advised that all discs and pads needed replacement because of rust problems, the gearbox was leaking oil and rust was coming on the wheel arches. Mercedes would only deal with the rust under warranty and I had to take it to a paint shop 60 miles away. Told them what they could do with their sub-standard car and bought a VW, followed by a Toyota, neither of which have given any trouble whatever.

The Merc saloons I bought in the 80's and 90's felt like they were built from granite, not like recent ones whichgive the appearance of being made from tin.

From my experience I would want to get rid quick.

Mike


----------



## Techno100

If it is just one or two panels? it may not be the whole cab that is affected. I'd at least want complete new doors etc rather than rust treatment and titilation. For myself I'd return it.


----------



## sideways

its a common problem on Mercs just notice how many sprinters are covered in rust scabs.


----------



## cabby

This sounds like a genuine case for the trading standards. Please remember that you have to deal with the company that sold you the vehicle to start with. It may well be a high ladder with many rungs to climb.
good luck and let us know how you get on.

cabby


----------



## ob1

Thanks for the input chaps. The problems seem to stem from where (welded) panels are joined together and the rust then spreads.

So far it seems that you are doubtful that a lasting cure is possible. In which case there would be no point in approaching Mercedes if no cure and no way of knowing the extent are possible. Better to rejected the van back to the dealer and goodnight I'm thinking.

Ron


----------



## ob1

sideways said:


> its a common problem on Mercs just notice how many sprinters are covered in rust scabs.


Blimey, are you serious Sideways? I've never noticed that.


----------



## trevd01

ob1 said:


> sideways said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a common problem on Mercs just notice how many sprinters are covered in rust scabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, are you serious Sideways? I've never noticed that.
Click to expand...

oh yes. Just look next time you are on a motorway.


----------



## nicholsong

Rejection might be the correct way to proceed because it could be deemed that here was no way for you to discover the fault earlier.

The action would as Cabby said be against the company selling.

However I suggest you consult a Solicitor, soon.

As a practical matter, if this a 'C' Class on which the only metal panels are on the original cab as built by Mercedes? If so to resolve the issue it should be possible to change all those panels.

That compromise might be better arrived at following the Dealer's receipt of a rejection letter from a Solicitor, if he advises that course of action.

It seems a simple case of a vehicle being not 'fit for purpose' and/or 'not of merchantable quality' under the Sale of Goods Act, so the Solicitor's fees should not cost too much and should be recoverable against the seller.

Geoff


----------



## tony50

ob1 said:


> Thanks for the input chaps. The problems seem to stem from where (welded) panels are joined together and the rust then spreads.
> 
> So far it seems that you are doubtful that a lasting cure is possible. In which case there would be no point in approaching Mercedes if no cure and no way of knowing the extent are possible. Better to rejected the van back to the dealer and goodnight I'm thinking.
> 
> Ron


You Beef is with the Dealer only , "Sale of Goods Act" Do not contact Mercedes as the Dealer will then not have to act under the "Sale of Goods Act" (Not fit for purpose ) it is the Dealers job to sort the problem not yours whatever he says , Unfortunately Mercedes have had some of this types of problems , I think they use to galvanise the bodies before painting but don't now .As regaurds to rust, don't accept it can only get worse , as Ex. Garage Owner believe me whatever anyone else tells you , can only cut it out there is no product on the market that kills it, although applying certain products make the metal looks as if the rust has been killed.

Tony A.


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I have vast experience in the refinishing trade, let me tell you now it will always be there no matter what you do, the only real way is as already said is new panels and then get them prepared properly or should I say try to insist on seeing them in the various stages of prep so that you will be happy with the outcome.
If you were to breath over a new bare panel then that would cause rust at a later date.

Ron


----------



## harveystc

*can rust be really cured*

Hi, after 50 years in the motortrade i can tell you only have one option and that is to reject it,this vehicle has possibly been stored near to the sea or has suffered damage on delivery and been repaired,then been for sale for a year or two,i have a mercedes motorhome and the paintwork is now four years old,looking as good as new,but i did order it and had it built and i had to wait a long time for it to come,but worth the wait, what most people dont understand is that if you buy one on a dealers front it could be 3 years old,it starts life as a chassis cab then converted,again time involved then out on the forecourt to be sold,if you have the money dont waste it make sure you order a new vehicle you can then check date of build,reject it as soon as you can new panels are not the cure.good luck let us know how you get on.regards H


----------



## jhelm

Our old camper is suffering from a fair amount of rust, it spent too much time on the roads in Germany. I have since been warned to never buy a used car or van from Germany, they use too much salt on the roads. So far I have had pretty good luck with this product - Rust Bullet. www.rustbullet.com It's very expensive but it is used by lots of restoration companies. Has anyone else used it?

For our poster with the new van, wow that's an eye opener. I would as others have said be sitting on the doorstep of the dealer.


----------



## Spiritofherald

I have restored cars in the past (as an amateur) and I'm with the majority on her - it can slowed but never cured. The only way to 'cure' the problem is to cut it out and replace it with good metal. Not what you want on a new vehicle. The Sale of Goods Act is going to be your friend here.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Lets not get carried away here with trading standards, sale of goods act, Sprinters with scabs etc etc.

Every new Sprinter is covered by Mercedes with a 12 year anti corrosion warranty so just take it to a local Mercedes dealer and let them deal with it!!

Of course if they do not that is different....


----------



## Mrplodd

The problem with rust warranties is that the usually only cover "perforation" (posh name for a hole  ) and I dont think the OP is prepared to wait until a hole appears  

A few piccies to Mr MB and ask him if he would like the opportunity to sort it to your satisfaction or would he prefer you to go the press with it :twisted:

I would also be inclined to check the Vin number for the date the chassis cab was manufactured (rather than when it was registered) THAT could be enlightening for you as well


----------



## javea

GROUNDHOG said:


> Every new Sprinter is covered by Mercedes with a 12 year anti corrosion warranty so just take it to a local Mercedes dealer and let them deal with it!!
> 
> Of course if they do not that is different....


Have a look at my post earlier in the thread. Yes, Mercedes will repaint it but only once. When it comes through again (and it will!) they will wash their hands of it as they did with the A Class that my daughter bought off me.

Unfortunately the Mercedes of today does not compare with the Mercedes of earlier times.

Mike


----------



## Dibbles1

Rust can be cured to a degree.

When I used to renovate old m'bikes, they'd invariably be covered in rust.

We used to rub the rusty bits down with sandpaper, put them in the sandblaster or get them stripped somewhere.  

Then we'd use CureRust, like a thin white liquid which dries clear. It may have a slightly different name these days.

Then paint with undercoat or whatever.

Voila! No more rust.

Works good on old iron gates etc etc..

Debbie


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Quite simply it is still under warranty for 12 years, if it is repaired after a month and the problem reappears after another 11 years then it is still under warranty. I have no idea why your daughters A class would have been any different.

The company I owned had about the thirty or so Mercedes among other vehicles, they have always been the most reliable we operated and never had a problem with the dealerships either.That comes from someone who used to hate Mercedes, a devout Jaguar man, until I saw how good they were and still are.

Take it in to Mercedes and get them to look at it, if they do not give a satisfactory answer then take it to a different Mercedes garage and ask them.


----------



## Dibbles1

ob1 said:


> sideways said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a common problem on Mercs just notice how many sprinters are covered in rust scabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, are you serious Sideways? I've never noticed that.
Click to expand...

I had a new car delivered once, they delivered it late in the day, after dark.

The next morning I was cleaning the road dirt off and noticed the paint on the roof was blistered.

I was told I could have the roof resprayed but didn't want to go down the route of having different coloured panels on a new car. They would have invariably aged to different shades over time.

I rejected the car and got a full refund. I think you have to be quite specific and use certain wording "I reject this vehicle as unfit for purpose" or similar wording for anyone to seriously take notice.

I think it had been sat under trees somewhere for sometime in a compound.

You used to see thousands of vehicles sitting at Southampton Docks, not moving for months at a time, sometimes sitting in 2 feet of water.

I think you've been unfortunate enough to have got a merc like that.

Hope you get it sorted.

Debbie


----------



## tony50

GROUNDHOG said:


> Lets not get carried away here with trading standards, sale of goods act, Sprinters with scabs etc etc.
> 
> Every new Sprinter is covered by Mercedes with a 12 year anti corrosion warranty so just take it to a local Mercedes dealer and let them deal with it!!
> 
> Of course if they do not that is different....


I'm afraid Groundhog you have given wrong advice the vehicle should be taken to the selling Dealer for them to sort it out ,if not the dealer could refuse to handle any further problems , I would suggest for what cost is involved the owner should ask a Specialist Solicitor If what I say is correct.

Tony A.


----------



## ob1

Thanks again everyone for your replies. 

I am aware of the correct route to take if I want a repair under warranty, that is to return it to the dealer and let them negotiate with Mercedes. My problem is do I really want a repair to a rusting four month old vehicle not knowing what else may lie hidden away and perhaps having to keep going back again and again. I think perhaps not. 

I should add that in four short months the vehicle has already been back to the converters twice and Mercedes twice with conversion and chassis faults. With the best will in the world these things can get a bit tedious when all you want to do is to use the thing and not start all over again with bodywork problems.

Ron


----------



## Techno100

Good luck with it Ron


----------



## coppo

I would try to go down the rejecting it route although it may be a long uphill struggle, will they say you have to give us chance to make the repairs good first. It will probably come back unless totally new panels are put in.

Like Techno just said, good luck with it.

I agree with a lot of the other posters, you dio see a lot of rusty Mercedes vans around, some not very old, although to be fair they have probably been abused.

I,ve always been told that Fiat bodywork is far superior to Mercedes and the reverse is true for the mechanicals, seems about right.

Paul.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Sorry Tony I stand by my advice. Of course I agree with you, the first port of call is the selling dealer but that seems from the OP to have failed. The warranty from Mercedes is with the owner of the vehicle it is binding and they must put anything wrong with the Mercedes part of the vehicle in order. They have already honoured and therefore ratified the warranty with other issues it would appear.

The supplier cannot walk away from its obligations simply because you have invoked the warranty from MB which is part of the overall package.


----------



## nicholsong

Ron

If you wish to reject it must be done within a reasonable time of when the fault came to your notice or can be deemed to have accepted.

I urge you to go to a Solicitor now for advice, including on this point. Any Forum is no substitute, including what I have written :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel

There is a way to get rid of rust and keep it at bay, but it involves shot blasting they area followed by hot zinc spraying. Once done properly, it is almost as good as galvanizing.

When we had the trailer chassis built, the steel box section had been outside the fabricators for 6 weeks in the winter, but the pictures below show what was done.

It can be done with all steel work, but body panels need a bit of car as the shotblasting can distort the panels if used at full pressure:

As collected:










After shotblasting and Zinc spraying:










Powder coated:










Close up of the coating:










Peter


----------



## erneboy

Blasting works well on thick metal when the rust isn't deeply pitted. We routinely blasted and repainted old plant to keep it in good nick.

Not so good on body work where the rust has got a good hold though, Alan.


----------



## bubble63

hi

my father had a vauxhall that kept rusting through, from new, within 6 months 8O 

it turned out that the steel sheet was faulty, it had imperfections rolled into it at the swedish steel plant where it was made

the car rusted for its whole life, un stoppable  

i would reject it

good luck

neill


----------



## nipperdin

*Can rust be completely cured*

Some years ago we visited the factory of a, then, well known convertor.
In the yard we saw a van that was going to be converted to the same model as the one that we had.

The windows had already been cut out and inside the floor was awash with rain water.
We did wonder how long it was going to remain like that and if it would be thoroughly treated before the conversion was completed.


----------



## john56

Just thought i would add my two pence worth, i seem to have spent a lifetime trying to keep rust at bay being a classic car enthusiast and a career as a Panel Beater and i agree with many on here who say shot blasting, sand blasting or soda blaster whatever, is the only cure for removing rust and then it needs to be done in very dry atmosphere and primed immediately so all depends on who does it as to whether it will be a success or not.
i'v tried all the chemical remedies, followed the instructions to the letter and none have been successful, they keep it a bay for a while but it always comes back.
Someone on here said that Merc vans rust, i will second that, we used to run Merc Sprinters and Vito's and they rusted in a bad way, although after a few years in service, and i doubt whether your Merc dealer will got to the trouble of affecting a cure in the way i have described above, probably just sanded down and the panel resprayed.
If its a panel that can be bolted off like a bonnet or a wing try and get it replaced.
Good luck.


----------



## touringtheworld

My very good friend has a 'brand new' 2013 registered Mercedes Sprinter Motorhome. In 4 months he discovered that the base vehicle was manufactured January 2011, it's telling him it needs a major service at 704 miles. There was a problem with the habitation a/c not getting cold enough, has a Dometic engineer out to it, he discovered the model fitted was manufactured in 2009 and was discontinued in 2010. He declared it was totally inadequate for the size of m/h. 
A calculation was done and he requires a unit at least twice as powerful.

My friend is going for a full rejection - He has a few shillings and took on the big boys with a solicitor and will use a barrister.

He is not fazed in the slightest - Full refund and every out of pocket expense plus loss of enjoyment of the m/h over the four month period.

He did the same with a Range Rover about five years ago (different problems) It took 17 months but he got every penny back and it cost them £71,000 pounds in legal fees.


Don't mess with Mick


----------



## Mikemoss

My experience with Mercedes, rust, and the so-called 30-year MobiloLife warranty has not been a good one.

Like virtually all the others of its vintage, my 1999 E320 started to develop rust in many, many places after about six years. After much badgering and arguing, MB agreed to some limited repairs, but asked me to contribute half the cost.

The work was done, very shoddily, and the rust has continued to come back. Mechanically the car has been superb, the bodywork however is a disgrace. I've met every one of the conditions of the Mobilo-Life warranty (main dealer servicing on the dot etc), but they weasel out of their responsibilities.

Having seen so many Sprinters with so much rust at relatively young ages, I'm afraid I wouldn't want one as a long-term investment. My 1998 Fiat cab on Bessie, by contrast, is entirely rust free. Touch wood.


----------

